# There are GOOD gypsies too



## mrsdoyal (14 July 2007)

having just read a post about a gypsy mare&amp;foal in need of rescuing, I really feel the need to stand up for gypsies in general.

I have known and lived with gypsies. These people were poles apart from the stereotypical, biased view a lot of people have of gypsies. The people I knew were true gypsies, not tinkers. Their children were educated and polite, their homes were immaculate, they were proud of their horses which were well cared for. 

I have also met others who were the opposite and who deserved a bad name, but unfortunately - just like a lot of other minorities - these are the ones people NOTICE and this leads to ALL travellers being tarred with the same brush.


----------



## WFL (14 July 2007)

There are gypsies and there are tinkers. Unfortunately there are more of the latter than the former.


----------



## the watcher (14 July 2007)

I am sure there are, and it is because they are quiet and get on with their lives they are unnoticed compared with some of the rowdier disreputable ones. Sadly I also know a gypsy who breeds off very young mares and it gave me great satisfaction to prosecute him for cruelty when he allowed a young mare with a foal at foot to effectively starve to death in the field..however I know that the foal will be pushing out babies too now.


----------



## Tinkerbee (14 July 2007)

yep totally agree

i differentiate between gypsies, who ive always found to be nice, and what we called in ireland, knackers, who werent (although for some that was a very general term)


----------



## WFL (14 July 2007)

We have several "permanent campments near me". The 2 small campments are fine - never bother anyone and are well behaved. I ran in to a couple of the people from the other (council run) site recently at a petrol station. Great fat woman covered with bling yelling at the poor woman at the counter when she asked her to repeat what she said. I could not understand a word either. The poor woman (working on a Saturday night on her own) was really shaken, so I stayed with her until she felt OK. Scum...


----------



## Tia (14 July 2007)

Are you talking about REAL Romany gypsies or Irish tinkers or Travellers?  Very big difference in my opinion.


----------



## Christmas_Kate (14 July 2007)

I assume you're talking about Romany Gypsies as opposed to the "I'll tarmac your drive and rob you later" gypsies?


----------



## CentrestageSHS (14 July 2007)

Unfortunately the only time I have been touch with gypsies/tinkers is:

-At horse markets, where they don't particularly treat the horses nicely.
- When they tried to steal my tack then tried to park their caravans in one of my fields because it had running water (in the trough). They left a right mess after I finally managed to get them off.
-When they tried to nick my guard dog, and he went to bite them and the tried to get me done by the police (he was a guard dog and they were trespassing on private property?)
-They nicked a 5 bar gate once, and let the horses out.

Sooo I don't have too good memories of gypsy's but these are only the type I have come into contact with, they are not true irish gypsy traveller's but scum that are intent on causing everybody misery and intimidation. I am aware that the good old-fashioned gypsy's are kind to their horses and travel and respect other people property but unfortunately they seem to be outnumbered by these new louts calling themselves gypsies.


----------



## the watcher (14 July 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
. I ran in to a couple of the people from the other (council run) site recently at a petrol station. Great fat woman covered with bling yelling at the poor woman at the counter when she asked her to repeat what she said. I could not understand a word either. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Do you know, I am sure they cultivate a wierd Irish accent that only they understand, and they all seem to have it, even those who have never set foot in Ireland......


----------



## Tinkerbee (14 July 2007)

haha, good old irish accents 
	
	
		
		
	


	




but yes they are shocking!


----------



## apkelly01 (14 July 2007)

Very touchy subject....


----------



## mollymurphy (14 July 2007)

I take it you mean my post?!

I completely aggree with what you're saying.  But the ones i'm on about are the scum-of-the-earth, stealing, litter-leaving type gypsies, so that's why i dont like these ones!

i love the PROPER gypsies though!


----------



## Tinkerbee (14 July 2007)

hehe, im from northern ireland annd hate my accent 
	
	
		
		
	


	









i agree with CM those are the type of "gypsies" that give the "proper" ones a bad name.
they are the ones that we were warned as kids that they would steal our ponies\toys if we didnt look after them


----------



## WFL (14 July 2007)

So do Americans from Boston! I came across 1 years ago who claimed he was Irish and effected an Oirish accent. I was feeling evil, so probed. He, his siblings, his parents, or grandparents had ever set foot in Ireland, yet he still considered himself Irish. I said that my grandfather had left Ireland in 1923, which interested him.

Pausing (for the punchline), I then said that he was irish, and a protestant, and had been a commander in the Black and Tans, and had helped put down the Easter Uprising and had fought in the Civil War. He was also in the Orange Order.

This Bostonian went white, then red, then realised that I was bigger than him (I was in the military then), then mumbled and left. I almost wet myself laughing!


----------



## CastleMouse (14 July 2007)

Tried to add in something there but deleted my post by accident sorry -
Sorry if this offends anyone, but honestly the Irish travellers here are awful with their horses, tethered at the side of VERY busy roads, practically skin and bone, the trotting races at Ballinasloe horse fair are absolutely appaling to watch, and the amount that have very poorly horses for sale is shocking, but Ballinasloe horse fair is pretty well known for that, but there are some decent honest people (non-travellers) who are just want to sell their horses there as some people who can offer good homes do look for horses there as well... They have their junk thrown absolutely everywhere at the side of the roads, and when I headed to get something in a shop one day up in Meath they were there shouting and cursing their heads off at one another, if they want to do that please do it in front of people who'd rather not hear it...but surely there are some good ones, but around here there aren't any at all, sorry if I do offend anyone just my opinion of them.


----------



## Tinkerbee (14 July 2007)

Theres one road near where i come from, where these so called "gypsies" keep their horses and it is heartbreaking.

mare tethered in middle of roundabout (with cars whizzing around) with foal at foot etc
 no water etc


----------



## apkelly01 (14 July 2007)

I totally agree with CastleMouse. I can't stand driving past travellers - it makes me sad to see the damage they are doing to our lovely countryside 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Dirty, cruel........ 
	
	
		
		
	


	




















































 had to put mad faces in as the words I want to use are unacceptable on the site!!


----------



## dieseldog (14 July 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
. I ran in to a couple of the people from the other (council run) site recently at a petrol station. Great fat woman covered with bling yelling at the poor woman at the counter when she asked her to repeat what she said. I could not understand a word either. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Do you know, I am sure they cultivate a wierd Irish accent that only they understand, and they all seem to have it, even those who have never set foot in Ireland...... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Have you watched the film Snatch?  Famous for introducing the term Pikeys and them all talking in Pikey language


----------



## CastleMouse (14 July 2007)

And then they have the cheek to come to some of my hunts meets with their van, trying to sell off tools and cr*p to everyone!


----------



## Folara (14 July 2007)

Whats a DARG?

Love that film.

Wanna buy a caravan?


----------



## CentrestageSHS (14 July 2007)

Yep CM, (which they have just nicked from some-ones garage!) I couldn't believe it when I saw little kids no older than 6 trying to kick the door in on my tack room, I said what are you doing and they replied with a load of verbal abuse and ran off laughing and cursing with one of my yard brooms!! I seriously wish I had something like a BB gun at the time LOL!!!


----------



## WFL (14 July 2007)

Is it as bad/good as Deliverance lol?


----------



## YorksG (14 July 2007)

The only contact I have had with Irish travellers was when I worked with  a youth offending team about 15 years ago. All the offences traced to the family ( and there were a lot!) were blamed on those under 16, who were then promptly sent of to Eire! This was a "setled" family of about 14. If they are a typical sample then I can manage the rest of my life without meeting any more.


----------



## CastleMouse (14 July 2007)

Luckily there are no travellers near my yard or near my house, I have friends who have to be careful with absolutely everything at their yards, as they have portable electric fencers in some fields and they are VERY easily stolen and sold off...


----------



## WFL (14 July 2007)

Unfortunately you would have got in to trouble, not them. Am I the only person who thinks that the only thing that that Norfolk farmer who shot 2 of them did wrong was only wounding the 2nd and then calling the Police? Pity he didn't bag the brace and chuck them in the silage pit...


----------



## dieseldog (14 July 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Is it as bad/good as Deliverance lol? 

[/ QUOTE ]

It is an absolutley brilliant film, Guy Ritchie made it and Brad Pitt is a fab Pikey.


----------



## Tia (14 July 2007)

Ahh now you've opened a can of worms!  The last time this was discussed on here it became slightly "exciting"!


----------



## CastleMouse (14 July 2007)

It is a very touchy subject though...


----------



## Folara (14 July 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Is it as bad/good as Deliverance lol? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'd second it.  Brilliant film.  You really do have to watch it, then you will see what I mean about the 'What's a DARG?' quote.


----------



## WFL (14 July 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Is it as bad/good as Deliverance lol? 

[/ QUOTE ]

It is an absolutley brilliant film, Guy Ritchie made it and Brad Pitt is a fab Pikey. 

[/ QUOTE ]
I don't think Guy Ritchie was born when it was made! :S


----------



## Tia (14 July 2007)

Oh yes.  Some believe he was right - others vehemently disagree.


----------



## JadeWisc (14 July 2007)

I am quite certian the accent you were hearing was a thick Boston accent. I highly doubt he was trying to pull an Irish one.

Tbh I think it is hard for alot of people to understand how Americans call themsleves "Irish" , "Norwegian", "Italian" etc when they may have never set foot there. The fact is though that alot of people here love identifying with their ancestry and especially the Irish decendants have developed quite a sub culture here and are very proud of where their "great great" grandparents or whatever the case may be have come from.
I am quite certain that they have nothing in common with modern Irish people of today but to trivialise how they feel about where their blood comes from is rude imo.  In the US almost everyones blood has been imported from somewhere at some point in the past (unless you are true full blood native American)  It is just how people indentify themselves here and not to be mocked.

I am nearly all Norwegian blood (but fora small part of Native American and French from my grandmother) Many of the Residnets from Wisconsin are. I have never been to Norway but alot of influences of old world Norway have made areas of where I live what they are today.

Open up your mind a bit. That man was just proud of who he is


----------



## JadeWisc (14 July 2007)

I loved Snatch!  mmmmmmmm Brad Pitt!  Even as a deviant he is hott!


----------



## WFL (14 July 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Open up your mind a bit. That man was just proud of who he is 

[/ QUOTE ]
I didn't tell the full story...

He had spent the previous 10 mins demonstrating his ignorance on ireland (barely knew where it was) and its history. He had openly supported terrorism (bet his opinion has changed since 2001) and his connection with Ireland was so tenuous as to be non-existent. I might as well have claimed to be African-English on the grounds that all humans originated there...


----------



## JadeWisc (14 July 2007)

I am not implying that he was not ignorant and I seriously doubt he could show you Ireland on a map. I just understand how he can call himself "Irish" is all and it really is a culture all it's own here with any group classed by heritage.


Sort of like Black Americans calling themselves "African Americans"   

They will most likely never travel to Africa and many know little about serious politics and what have you going on in various African countries. They are just identifying with something and if they are proud of it for whatever reason I could care less and would not mock them.

Now my first daughter on the other hand IS African American as her Father was born in an actual African country and is from Togo. She could be a citizen of Togo if she chose.

My other two youngest are Scots for the very same reason that their father is from Scotland
.

They are "authentics" in a sense  
	
	
		
		
	


	










lord...I just realsied that I am an international sleep around


----------



## custard (14 July 2007)

Folara, I think a 'darg' is a dog, it's that funny accent again.

Gotta be careful what I say here but will watch with interest!


----------



## mrsdoyal (14 July 2007)

Amazing - from gypsies to Brad Pitt in one session.
Ok, the gypsies I was refering to were what you would call Romany Gypsies. The tinkers were irish - yeah, they made money tarmacing &amp; burning copper wire. Travellers: broad description for anyone living unconventional life on the road (including those in buses and converted ambulances etc). 

My point is that please dont define "gypsies" as being a type of people who are all bad with horses. Im not refering to anyone posting here, its just that i come across it a fair bit. eg my neighbour cussing the gypsies who were keeping 2 yearlings in nearby field last winter, saying how appallingly thin they were. The colts had 6" thick woolly coats so it was impossible to gauge their true weight. The beasties were fine, but the PRESUMPTION was that because they were owned by gypo's they were malnourished and in need of rescue. Argh, gets my goat....

This is  perhaps too touchy a subject to debate. Back to Brad Pitt then....


----------



## Tia (14 July 2007)

On the contrary, I very much doubt you will have too many people criticise Romany gypsies on here....certainly not from me anyway.  I knew a couple with a little boy when I lived in Hants/Berks.  They were wonderful to their animals, the lived in a beautiful traditional caravan wagon and they were always always clean and tidy.

I left the pub one night very late and drove home past where they were camped out - what did I see?  Large buckets of water for the horses; who were tethered at the best grazing area and what else?  The table was set for 3 places, had a jug of orange juice (I presume), milk jug and teacups.  It was then covered over with see-through clean polythene and clipped onto the table.

Lovely lovely folks and anyone who lives in the North Hampshire/Southwest Berkshire area will definitely know this really sweet family.



*Darn blooming HHO back-up!!  This post might come through more than once.  Sorry. *


----------



## JadeWisc (15 July 2007)

Threads go from one subject to another alot of the time on here. I think it is perfectly fine to speak of serious issues with a hint of lighthearted convo included. I think you will find many people on here more than up for a good debate. Not me with the Gypsies however as I really have no idea about them other than film portrayals.
  I suspect I would be one that would tolerate and keep an open mind as that is just my nature. I m able to interact with and accept all kinds and am not in the least bit judgemental.

There  are aspects of "gypsy" life as described that seem almost romantic and fun to me!  I think I would adore it for a short  time! like horse camping! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





sorry...I will stop now

Apologies  if I offended you in regards to this topic by saying Brad Pitt is hot. I well and truly cannot help myself


----------



## CastleMouse (15 July 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Apologies  if I offended you in regards to this topic by saying Brad Pitt is hot. I well and truly cannot help myself 

[/ QUOTE ]
PMSL, typical you Jade


----------



## dozzie (15 July 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
 Lovely lovely folks and anyone who lives in the North Hampshire/Southwest Berkshire area will definitely know this really sweet family.


[/ QUOTE ] 

I live in this area but dont know this family! But I live near Tadley and that is a small town that grew up round a gypsy encampment- Romany. The romany families are lovely people, clean hard working and, if they have horses they are well looked after.

But unfortunately there is a camp of "nasty" travellers. They steal and intimidate. Even the small kids cause trouble. The police wont venture into the camp without armed backup. 

I feel sorry for the true gypsy families who have worked hard to do well for themselves and prove themselves respectable. Many in this area have done very well for themselves through good business sense and hard work.They are tarred with the same brush. In my mind there are Gypsys and there are the thieves  known as pikeys or TPBs and they are not the same.

Because of these people I no longer like to drive my pony on the roads, Ive had to get lifts back from the pub because they are after my dogs, and I regularly get asked if my pony is for sale by three guys in a transit who follow slowly behind. They hare course in my fields (Ive learned to threaten with the gamekeeper) and I could never consider buying a shetland or coloured horse as it would most certainly be stolen. 

My OH has observed them in the supermarket. They turned up in a transit which they parked outside the main door. The 6 kids got out with bikes that were left outside the shop. Then three women and kids descended. The kids ran riot, making the security guards chase them and the women nicked about six roast chickens plus whatever else they fancied and walked out through the front door into the van and drove off. The kids later followed on their bikes! 

But let me add there are some permanent residents on the site and the problems we get seem to go in spates so perhaps
they are not all to blame. However when raids occur from time to time a lot of stolen property is found but rarely it seems are arrests made as they close ranks and no-one knows who stole it!.If they are claiming benefit how can they afford the latest quadbikes for their kids??

So I have no problem with gypsies. Just the TPBs I loathe.


----------



## goeslikestink (15 July 2007)

yeah there sure is  some and  some  gypsies

there are good one who  educated  there children  i know a few romany ones and they live in houses aswell

but the tinkers  travallers  pikies , etc  arnt  and i know of a dealer  that brings in   80 horses a fortnight from these irish tinkers 
and he advertises on h and h   and hes also beening watched by ilph  and has been on tv  -- he said he was the robin hood of the horse world--

yeah that  would be  right - as robbing  hood  of the horse world
as these horses are cheap -- but they are either to young  or to old -- and problems arise  becuase of there state of age  - ie to young and not broken in properply  or to old/young with added 
medical  problems  but people still buy  them ..

thses sorts the only way you stop the trade is not  to buy  asmuch as it would break ones heart  becuase your heart goes out  to these poor defensless  animals


----------



## Fantasy_World (15 July 2007)

Jade you don't have to apologise for saying Brad Pitt is hot, because he is that hot you could burn yourself quite easily on his torso lol.
Btw Snatch was an excellent film.
Also I agree about the lighthearted discussions in between posts in a debate because sometimes it can defuse a situation.
Right back to the subject in hand.
I have experience with some gypsies good and bad.
I have seen bad ones in town. 
Like dozziesmummy said, kids running riot etc and older ones stealing.
I used to work for my uncle on an outside stall in a market and a few times I witnessed suspect behaviour.
We knew at least one time that an item had been stolen but could not prove who had taken it.
The kids were used as a distraction so that your eyes would be following them as it was thought they may do the nicking.
It appalled me to be honest.
I have no idea where these gypsies were from. I suspect they were the travelling kind because occasionally you will see caravans etc turn up in fields in the outskirts of Newcastle.
I doubt they were from the main gyspy camp we have in our area which is in between Silverdale and Keele.
From my experiences with these people they have been very nice.
They live in some of the most fantastic caravans you could ever wish to see and they are most certainly not poor.
The hard standing area was purpose built for them a few years back.
One of my dogs. a jack russell bitch ( Sweep) I bought from one of them about 5 years ago.
She has turned out to be a lovely dog.
Another bloke from the same site keeps horses near to where mine are and buys his hay and straw from our yo.
He is a nice guy and is a laugh lol he keeps jesting about buying Mcfly from us and I always say he aint for sale lol. Or else he is asking me to buy one. Before we got Mcfly I was very tempted with a couple of them but they were too young and needed breaking etc and that is something I don't have experience with.
He is Irish and I just love the accent mindyou I am mostly Irish myself because my family on both sides is irish in origin.
I do not always agree with his methods of horsekeeping but he is a nice guy and does seem to genuinely care about them.

Therefore I agree with the OP that there are good gypsies and bad ones too.
Caroline


----------



## Folara (15 July 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
On the contrary, I very much doubt you will have too many people criticise Romany gypsies on here....certainly not from me anyway.  I knew a couple with a little boy when I lived in Hants/Berks.  They were wonderful to their animals, the lived in a beautiful traditional caravan wagon and they were always always clean and tidy.

I left the pub one night very late and drove home past where they were camped out - what did I see?  Large buckets of water for the horses; who were tethered at the best grazing area and what else?  The table was set for 3 places, had a jug of orange juice (I presume), milk jug and teacups.  It was then covered over with see-through clean polythene and clipped onto the table.

Lovely lovely folks and anyone who lives in the North Hampshire/Southwest Berkshire area will definitely know this really sweet family. 

[/ QUOTE ]

OMG Tia!!  I used to live in a place called Swallowfield on the Hants/Berks border and distinctly remember a Romany family that used to come and work on the local farms etc in the summer.  Really really nice people who looked after their animals well and were very welcome in the village.  We used to go and have snacks and stuff with them.  They also lived in a traditional caravan. Wonder if they are the same ones?


----------



## Tinypony (15 July 2007)

I'd like to meet some of these real Romany Gypsies, living a quite and law-abiding life in the depths of the English countryside, and I'm not being sarcastic saying that honest.
Unfortunately I live in Kent, in a miserable housing estate where many "ex-travellers" get settled.  I get nervous going to the corner shop in the evening.  My car was stolen from outside my house and found dumped and well used the next morning - at the entrance to the local illegal traveller site.  (It was cold, they didn't want to walk too far).  Over the years I've had energisers and electric fencing stolen from fields, a 5 bar gate, feed and hay and water containers.  I've had kids chucking stones at my pony when we rode past a site.  At an RDA where I worked they suffered from theft from a neighbouring site for years, and some sexual misconduct from the older lads.  A local farmer lost a whole hay crop because there was a wedding in the area and all the visitors moved on to his field, leaving behind rubbish and human excrement when they left.  And don't get me started on the fields of meat ponies... the regular removal of dead and injured ponies from one of these fields by the RSPCA... the great fat hulks hurtling up and down the A20 behind yearlings and younger...
The dealer mentioned above - yep, been there and done that as well.


----------



## Tia (15 July 2007)

I think Tadley might be a little too rowdy for this family which is why you may have never seen them.  They are a very quiet family and they frequent the rural area between Newbury and Andover.


----------



## Tia (15 July 2007)

Ah now Swallowfield (with a large breathing space between Tadley LOL!) may be the sort of countryside that they would have wandered around.  I know that when I lived near Burghfield that I would see them near the village, so it's quite possible that this is the same family.

Last I heard, they had a house in Vernham Dean where they lived in the winter and they went out travelling nearby in the summer.  Little boy was in school hence their long distance travelling became a bit curtailed.


----------



## dozzie (15 July 2007)

Tadley!!!! Rowdy!!!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





The James' and the Rawlings' no longer have their Sunday afternoon punch up on the Green I'll have you know!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Vernham Dean- Posh!!!!! Obviously a Posh gypsy family.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Burghfield also has a notorious camp so would suspect they dont go there now. I remember seeing a horsedrawn caravan going down our road though. With a green canvas top. Was that the family? It was a long time ago now.


----------



## dozzie (15 July 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
I'd like to meet some of these real Romany Gypsies, living a quite and law-abiding life in the depths of the English countryside, and I'm not being sarcastic saying that honest.


[/ QUOTE ] 

The Romanies are proud people. Their children are immaculately "turned out", they have to be or they are teased. The romany houses in Tadley are easy to spot. Beautiful lace curtains and loads of china and crystal. 

 [ QUOTE ]
Unfortunately I live in Kent, in a miserable housing estate where many "ex-travellers" get settled.  

[/ QUOTE ] 

Ex-travellers, tinkers or TPBs, not Romanies I would suspect. But I may be wrong!


----------



## Tia (15 July 2007)

LMAO!!!  Sad to see old habits of villages dying!  
	
	
		
		
	


	






Ahh but I lived near the Village.....not the Common!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Two different places.


----------



## dozzie (15 July 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
 Ahh but I lived near the Village.....not the Common!  Two different places.   

[/ QUOTE ] 

Well if you're going to get like that.... I lived in Silchester!!!! On the common!!!!! I even had commoners rights!!! 6 chickens and a  couple of goats, rights to extract gravel (by hand unfortunately), dig up turf (was often tempted to dig up the cricket pitch!) and also collect fallen wood ( again the cricket stumps were tempting!). My friend could graze a third of a pony!!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	













Ner ner ner ner ner!!!!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	













How common is that!!!!


----------



## Tia (15 July 2007)

ROFPMSLMAO!!!!   
	
	
		
		
	


	









Love it!!


----------



## Tharg (15 July 2007)

Yet to meet a decent member of the Roma community.  The ones I have met were either aggresively begging or selling the Big Issue.  We had two Roma women a few weeks ago who stole from where I work.  One distracted the manager while the other crept behind the counter and rummaged through her bag.  This was all caught on camera.  Yet to get the annoying trick where they hand you 200 euro or something similar and ask for change.  Not too happy when you rfuse.  What they give you is fake!.

  Roma cannot be defined by region or country, its annoying when they give Romanians a bad name.

  Travellers on the other hand, two main families that visit the shop, parents generally keep the kids in check but with one or two you can`t be careful.  Stuff got nicked by a group of young women, apparently from a third family.


----------



## mrsdoyal (15 July 2007)

Jade, I was being tongue in cheek with my gypsies-to-Brad Pitt comment. Personally, Brad's a bit too girly for me (that trout pout of his). Now Vin Diesel.....wow!


----------

